# Kitchener discontinued



## mosparky (Dec 10, 2017)

I have been putting family first and therefore putting off getting a grinder. I have watched the Kitchener at Northern tool closely and recently noticed it is no longer available. I hit the chat button and was told the vendor was noted unreliable, not sure if it means late delivery or no longer a vendor for Northern. Even the #32 manual grinder is gone.
 I informed the Cust Rep on chat that the Huntrite unit that appears to be replacing the Kitchener has Plastic gears and therefore was not a consideration for me. Asked him to pass that along to the higher ups who make these decisions.
 For now I'm back to looking for a decent grinder in about the same price point. Might even settle for a manual that I can motorize.
 Suggestions ??


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2017)

WOW.   I have a Kitchner from them.    Seems like a good machine.  Alot of people use them.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 10, 2017)

Probably getting the huntrite at a lower price point for more profit.  There is nothing wrong with the Kitchener grinders and there are a ton of people who have them.  I've had one for like 6 years and no issues.  Going to plastic gears would be a deal killer on the replacement for me though.  There is inexpensive and then there is "cheap".  Inexpensive can last, "cheap" is just that (in more than one aspect).


----------



## mosparky (Dec 10, 2017)

That is why I said it was a no-go. If I decide to go with cheap plastic gears the Harbor freight looks good after a 20% discount coupon. An extended warranty and I might at least get my money's worth. Still rather buy once....


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2017)

mosparky said:


> That is why I said it was a no-go. If I decide to go with cheap plastic gears the Harbor freight looks good after a 20% discount coupon. An extended warranty and I might at least get my money's worth. Still rather buy once....




Looking for a buy once??  Brand name.  My Hobart loves meat.  It will grind a brick.  Expensive thou.   So you want cheap or great ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2017)

A few years ago while researching grinders, I found the Chinese company Sunmile is one of the oldest grinder manufactures and sells under the name Sunmile G50, Kitchener #12 and a couple others in Europe. The Sunmile G50 is the same specs as the Kitchener with the only difference being control button style and, I believe, some case differences. Walmart has them for $129 and Amazon is, currently, $159. Check out the review below...JJ

http://www.grinderreviewed.com/sunmile-sm-g50-review/


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2017)

LEM and Weston also have grinders; LEM Big Bite come with a 5 year warranty.  Sort of pricey though.  Here is a link to eBay that has Kitchener:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=kitchener+meat+grinder&_blrs=spell_check


----------



## dward51 (Dec 11, 2017)

They had the LEM #12 Big Bite for 25% off back in September. I nearly pulled the trigger.  If it comes up at that price point again, I'm going to do it.  I tried to get one at Gander Mountain on their going out of business sale.  I missed it by about 30 minutes. I called and they had 2, by the time I got there they were both gone (and 40% off retail which was originally $449, or $269 liquidation price, but new in box).


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2017)

That is a tough break.  Would have been a sweet deal!  eBay sometimes has some bargains on new equipment.


----------

